# Large airpumps



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a few fish tanks, lol and would like to run 1 airpump for everything, about 20 or 25 outlets and still have pressure to spare. any ideas


Thanks


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

We are the Canadian distributor for the DY Air pumps! Either a 20 or 40 will do the job!


----------

